# Itchy and scratchy.



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Jess has been scratching quite a bit over the past few weeks and everyone wants to know if she has fleas! No, Advocate treated once a month. We have changed her diet to NI without success, she is bathed with Pethead 'life's and itch.' Her skin s not dry and flaky or red. 

Has anyone got any suggestions for bed washing detergent, as we are beginning to think that may be the culprit.

Any other thoughts would be welcome.

Cheers

P.


----------



## tinal38 (Aug 8, 2011)

Chip has always been a huge scratcher, he's finally getting a bit better, but my vet thought it might just be a habit. Good luck figuring it out!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Izzie seems to scratch a lot as well, it doesn't seem like there is anything wrong with her, same as you she is treated for fleas, she doesn't have flaky red skin etc, so not sure what it could be, unless as said above 'it's a habit'?


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Could it be dandruff?


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Rupert had an itchy period - no fleas and Advocate treated. Itching cleared up when I put him on raw food. Runny eyes also cleared. Certainly seemed to be a dietary thing with him.


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

I am allergic to certain detergents, don't get a rash, just itch, so I only use non biological products and on the odd occasion I don't I put the wash on an extra rinse. Hope that this is the cause as easily sorted


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Thought I would mention, we bath her every 3/4 weeks.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I know Biological powder is best for cleaning but non bio should be used to wash bedding if you think she could be allergic, try and find the most natural of ingredients used in the washing detergent there a quite a few on the market now.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I don't know if you have Tide over there but Tide Free is best for bedding....just a thought...when is she itchy? always, or when she gets damp from the grass...where on her body is she itchy?


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> I don't know if you have Tide over there but Tide Free is best for bedding....just a thought...when is she itchy? always, or when she gets damp from the grass...where on her body is she itchy?


She seems to go through fazes with it, now she is lying quite peacefully on the lounge floor, some times a itchy scratch period will last for 10 mins. It seems to be quite random throughout the day. She also nibbles at the itch too.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

When lady gets wet feet....which is often this time of year...she will nibble at the feet and legs...but if it is random I am not sure.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Where abouts is she itching. Is it all over her body, or a set place/places.?

Millie bites her back legs as if she has fleas, and I now know its a sign her anal glands need emptying. Or if she bites her feet, or lower body I can usually find some grass seeds stuck in her fur bothering her.

Just a thought.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Betty scratches the side of her face and chin A LOT whilst making a whining sound. She has done this ever since we got her.. have mentioned it to the vet a couple of time but they can find nothing wrong...have changed her food and shampoo a couple of times but has made no difference..I think it may just be a habit with her..


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

MillieDog said:


> Where abouts is she itching. Is it all over her body, or a set place/places.?
> 
> Millie bites her back legs as if she has fleas, and I now know its a sign her anal glands need emptying. Or if she bites her feet, or lower body I can usually find some grass seeds stuck in her fur bothering her.
> 
> Just a thought.


Mostly chin and around the shoulders.


----------



## Greenleys19 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi

Have you check through her coat thoroughly? It could be a tick? One of my
Dogs had a spell of ticks & the sign was constant scratching. Regards sue.
P.s so pleased Jess spay went well, I'm contacting the same vet tomorrow.


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Greenleys19 said:


> Hi
> 
> Have you check through her coat thoroughly? It could be a tick? One of my
> Dogs had a spell of ticks & the sign was constant scratching. Regards sue.
> P.s so pleased Jess spay went well, I'm contacting the same vet tomorrow.


Let them know you found them ILMC.

We will check for a tick.


----------



## Maysong (Sep 3, 2011)

afraid I don't have anything to add, but I will be paying attention to this thread - Izzy does the same thing exactly. No ticks or fleas, on anti-itch shampoo, etc.


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Maysong said:


> afraid I don't have anything to add, but I will be paying attention to this thread - Izzy does the same thing exactly. No ticks or fleas, on anti-itch shampoo, etc.


It very frustrating isn't it?


----------



## wendywoo (May 11, 2011)

hi does she have any scabs on the end of he ears, my meggie was itchy and then we found it was mange,


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

wendywoo said:


> hi does she have any scabs on the end of he ears, my meggie was itchy and then we found it was mange,



Will have a look!


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

No scabs on her ears or ticks visible. 

Does anyone with the same scratching problem also have cats? Jess shares the utility room with 4, one of which likes to sleep in her bed!


----------



## Georgiapeach (Feb 12, 2011)

Are you feeding a grainless kibble? Many dogs are sensitive to grains, especially corn, wheat, and soy. Also, are you feeding a chicken based kibble? My dogs don't tolerate it, and I feed a fish based kibble (either Wellness Core Ocean or Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream; Innova Evo is good, too). A lot of itchiness can be traced back to diet. 

My vet said that cockapoos are known for their skin allergies - mainly the cocker in them. When bathing, I use an oatmeal shampoo, which is gentle on their skin, and don't bathe too often, or it will dry out their skin.

Another thing that may help is feeding your dog a fish oil capsule every day. If your dog doesn't like the taste of fish oil, you can try putting some peanut butter on it. My dogs will eat anything dipped in peanut butter! The fish oil is great for both the dog's skin and heart. My dogs now eat them plain, like treats, biting them to get the fish oil as they eat them - yuk! 

Good luck narrowing down and fixing this frustrating problem!


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks Georgia, some good info there. Jess is primarily on a raw diet but does have Bakers Complete for a light breakfast which does have 25% cereals. She was scratching before we introduced this but issue does seem to have got worse since. Might drop it and see what happens. We bathe in a oatmeal shampoo, about once a month.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Paul

Did you ever make any progress with Jess's itching/scratching?? Betty is 
really bad at the moment. I'm wondering if it is something in the enviroment
as we both live in the same area??


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

She is much better than she was.

After a visit to the vet, they gave us some strong flea killer for the cats, as Frontline 'is not as effective as it used to be.' Also some spray for soft furnishings which kills eggs for up to a year. The thought was it was possibly cat fleas irritating her. She does still scratch but much less now.

Paul.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Paul, I have just rec'd a can of Indorex spray which was 
recommended by Katie (Lola) on here. I'm going to use it at the weekend.
Hope it helps... have tried all sorts of things with no success.


----------

